# Gurkha Centurian Gurkha Centurian Perfecto Cigar Review - Horrible construction!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Poor draw, uneven burn, and it keeps going out - steer clear from this pretty piece of crap.

Read the full review here: Gurkha Centurian Gurkha Centurian Perfecto Cigar Review - Horrible construction!


----------

